# Zinsser Shellac Spraying Tips?



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran out of lacquer and I have a quart of Shellac from Home Depot that is clear. Does anyone have any tips to spraying this finish? Does it require thinning? Light Coats and build?

Thanks,

Grub


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Are ya gonna substitute shellac for lacquer? How old is the shellac? It will degrade over time and won't properly dry.
Shellac can be sprayed. I will use a 2# cut for spraying. Thin with denatured alcohol. Ligh coats and sand between coats.
Ya didn't say what kind of project. Shellac won't be the best finish for some surfaces they will see hard use.
More detail will help us help you.
Bill


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I spray zinsser sealcoat (dewaxed shellac) all the time. No thinning, and thin coats work best. If it's the waxy stuff (labeled as "shellac") I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I love to use shellac for finishing…though I prefer lacquer. And I've sprayed both, my preferred method. Brushing just lets it dry to quickly and it can get streaked. I have better control with the spray gun. It's not a secret- you just need to be sure that you are laying a wet coat, without runs. Just takes a little practice, and good lighting.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Raking lighting will help a lot.


----------

